# Dermatology office bid



## meyer_electric (Apr 19, 2012)

Can anyone give me an idea of how to price labor on a 2,200 sq.ft 400 amp single phase dermatology office. I have never done one with my own business. It is basic exam rooms,office area, 2 bathrooms, one ac system, and only a couple outdoor wall packs. Has anyone done something similar lately. Figured I throw out a high price to cover me and see if I get it.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. It would be very hard to bid a job based on the info given


----------



## JHFWIC (Mar 22, 2012)

I hate to be a smart a$$ but if you need to ask you are not ready to do that job!


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

meyer_electric said:


> Can anyone give me an idea of how to price labor on a 2,200 sq.ft 400 amp single phase dermatology office. I have never done one with my own business. It is basic exam rooms,office area, 2 bathrooms, one ac system, and only a couple outdoor wall packs. Has anyone done something similar lately. Figured I throw out a high price to cover me and see if I get it.


Keep in mind that Article 517 may apply to that job as well.

The number of guys you are going to put on the job as well.

Welcome to ET.....:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

JHFWIC said:


> I hate to be a smart a$$ but if you need to ask you are not ready to do that job!


He may be just posting a question that he knows the answer to but just wanted to post something to break the ice it is his first post...


----------



## mdfriday (May 14, 2007)

meyer_electric said:


> Can anyone give me an idea of how to price labor on a 2,200 sq.ft 400 amp single phase dermatology office. I have never done one with my own business. It is basic exam rooms,office area, 2 bathrooms, one ac system, and only a couple outdoor wall packs. Has anyone done something similar lately. Figured I throw out a high price to cover me and see if I get it.



If you "throw" a high price at it you will not get it.

Plus, if you do, how will you know you will make money. You have no basis.

What you have to do, is do a detailed take off, and build an estimate from that.

Figure out what material you will use to build the job. Each piece of material has a material cost and a labor component.

Add all this up for a total of material and labor hours.

Factor if necessary.

Multiply your take off hours times your hourly rate.

Figure out job costs, permitting, saw cut, lifts, truck, deliveries, etc.

Add overhead

Add profit

So you should have something like this on a summary sheet: (not real numbers - just an example)

Material 10,000
Material tax 1,000
Labor 35,000
DJC 1,200
OH 7,000
P 7,500

Total $61,700


----------



## mdfriday (May 14, 2007)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Welcome to the forum. It would be very hard to bid a job based on the info given





JHFWIC said:


> I hate to be a smart a$$ but if you need to ask you are not ready to do that job!



He is asking _how_ to do it. Not what it should be....


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*$*

I came up with $37,480.02


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Don't do a handshake deal, you might catch something....


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

JHFWIC said:


> I hate to be a smart a$$ but if you need to ask you are not ready to do that job!


I don't think that's really true.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

mdfriday said:


> Material 10,000
> Material tax 1,000
> Labor 35,000
> DJC 1,200
> ...



Thief!!




Cletis said:


> I came up with $37,480.02


Lowball hack!!

:laughing:


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

electricmanscott said:


> Thief!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

Just don't say, Yo' brotha gimme some skin.


----------



## electrikalwizrd (Apr 19, 2012)

you can check rsmeans website and get a national average cost per sq ft for that particular type of commercial building if you want a high price, sounds like you need to hire an estimator my man.


----------

